# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Bluetooth UART

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Ir nepieciešamība pēc RS232 bluetooth moduļa ko varētu pieslēgt mikokontrolerim. Vienīgi RS232 modulis sanāk daudz dārgāks nekā USB.

Vai kāds nezin varbūt ir kādi USB moduļi kuriem iekšā pie shēmas varētu dabūt UART?

----------


## midix

Veca tēma, bet man arī tas pats jautājums. Ja sagribu uztaisīt uz atmela iekārtu, kas sazinās ar kompi pa BT, kādi ir varianti?
 Diez vai var pie atmela piehimičīt USB host, kurā BT iebāzt?   ::  
Ārzemēs cik lasīju komunikācijai starp kompi un atmelu izmanto radiomoduļus XBee, bet LV tādi nav redzami   ::

----------


## abergs

Ir tāds VINCULUM: 
http://www.ftdichip.com/FTProducts.htm#Vinculum
Argusā bija izstrādes moduļi, ne lēts prieks, bet tomēr...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

es pats esmu spelejies ar eb100-ser. kaut kur pa 20$ gaja ebaja. tagad lidzigi moduli no sureelectronics par 19$ ar sipingu.

----------


## midix

BEEF, tu domāji līdzīgu šitādam (gan ne čips, bet jau gatavs modulis)?
http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=402
tikai nav minēts par RS232, bet UART. Kādas tur problēmas var būt tad? laikam nesaprotu, ar ko UART no RS232 atšķras   ::  

vēl izkasu tādu zvēru:
http://www.iogear.com/product/GBS301/
Tādu varētu pie atmela piehimičīt?

Nu jebkurā gadījumā, ja kādam ir kaut kas tāds vai plāno pasūtīt kaut kur gatavus Bluetooth->Serial moduļus priekš mikrokontrolieru izvirtībām, būtu ieinteresēts piemesties pie pasūtījuma, ja modulis maksā līdz 10Ls un ja tas ir pabeigts modulis nevis pliks čips (ar sīku SMD detaļu lodēšanu vēl nav man iemaņu).

----------


## Delfins

UART ir hardware. RS232 - standarts/protokols.
Analogs ir ALU (hardware) un CPU matemātiskās operācijas (add,xor,and...) (standarts)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ja tu grib i mikrokontrolierim mocit klat bluetooth, kuru pec tam uz datora redzesi ka COM portu, tad tev vajag b luetooth-uart moduli (pirmai links).

tikai drankis agrak bija par 19$ bet ja! tas ir tas, kas ir vajadzigs.
Beefs

----------


## midix

Ok, paldies par info, kad uznāks iedvesma padarboties ar BT, zināšu, ar ko sākt. Varbūt kaut kad arī LV būs pasūtāmi, ja parādīsies tajos distrelec u.c. ELFA/Argus katalogos.

----------

